# Einloggen



## Skullzigg (18. Oktober 2008)

Servus,

habe folgendes problem:
habe vor ca.30min einen disco in einer instanz bekommen, und bis jetzt noch nicht on gekommen.
Wenn ich mich jetzt einloggen will dann kommt auch der ladebildschirm der instanz (hdw) und dann werde ich einfach wieder zur charakterauswahl gekickt, mit folgender fehlermeldung:
"Es sind keine Instanzen-Server verfügbar" .
Weiss wer was ich dagegen tun kann wenn ja danke.

Mfg
Skull


----------



## Nudinn (18. Oktober 2008)

server down?


----------



## Philipp23 (18. Oktober 2008)

Dieses Problem ist uns bereits bekannt. Bitte gedulde dich noch etwas. Wir Arbeiten daran. mfg dein Offline Server


----------



## Skullzigg (18. Oktober 2008)

Nudinn schrieb:


> server down?



ne, mit twinks kann ich mich einloggen


----------



## Tim13332 (18. Oktober 2008)

vermutlich sind die instanzserver down/überlastet, daher kannst du dich auch mit anderen twinks einloggen, die stehen ja net inner ini drin =)


----------



## Tiriel666 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

das ist nicht weiter schlimm. Manchmal wird nur ein Bereich des Servers resettet, wenn es dann ausgerechnet in der Instanz ist steht dann schonmal Instanzen nicht verfügbar oder so.

Warte einfach, das kann schonmal bis zu 15 min. dauern sollte dann aber wieder ohne Probleme funktionieren. 
Wir hatten das mal mitten in einem Kara Raid.

LG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aremaron (18. Oktober 2008)

nach einem server down sind die instanz server etwa eine stunde geschlossen weil die was länger brauchen


----------



## Doomsta (18. Oktober 2008)

Seit neustem habe ich und meine Gildenkollegen und nahezu alle die ich frage, extremste Lags auf denschlachtfeldern...das geht soweit das sman oftmals ganz geDCed wird. Ich frage mich wie Blizzard uns das zumuten kann? erst das nicht mehr vorhandene Balancing mittem patch und nun diese verdammten riesen lags... unter aller sau sowas. Ich spiele auf Thrall - EU...habt ihr auf anderen servern auch so starke probleme?


----------



## Xall13 (18. Oktober 2008)

einige realmpools sind down.. ich weiß garnicht warum du dich hier beschwehrst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quadun (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi Ihrs

also solangsam hasse ich diesen Patch !! Alle naslang was anderes, riesen lag´s dann get der Server down usw !! So schlimm wars noch nichtmal bei dem Patch zu BC !!! Hoff die bekommen das endlich hin.


----------



## Peacefighter (18. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute ich habe gerade ein Problem ich kann mich Irgendwie nicht einloggen.

Bei der Authentifizierung geht es nicht mehr weiter habt ihr auch gerade das problem?


----------



## Ol@f (18. Oktober 2008)

login server sind nu down


----------



## Dinquisitor (18. Oktober 2008)

Leider bei mir dasselbe Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (18. Oktober 2008)

Ok lags versteh ich ja noch ist bei mir nicht anders,aber als ,,,nicht vorhandene Balancing kommt" bin ich vom Stuhl gefallen,erstens die Skillungen (etc.)sind für LvL 80 ausgelegt und zweitens sind sie auch eher für PvE ausgelegt


----------



## kexed (18. Oktober 2008)

jop habs auch..


----------



## Tigrexx (18. Oktober 2008)

jo hab genau das gleiche probleim


----------



## Shuhun (18. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich habe gerade ein Problem ich kann mich Irgendwie nicht einloggen.
> 
> Bei der Authentifizierung geht es nicht mehr weiter habt ihr auch gerade das problem?



Kurz und knapp - Ja


----------



## Hardin (18. Oktober 2008)

ja geht mir auch so denke mal der loginserver ist down


----------



## Gigafabi (18. Oktober 2008)

me 2


----------



## EvolutionMoon (18. Oktober 2008)

Jo habs gleiche problem


----------



## Hollywarrior (18. Oktober 2008)

jeep selbes Prob. Sind anscheinend mal wieder die Login Server down


----------



## Rainar93 (18. Oktober 2008)

hab das selbe prob aber ich hab raid -.-


----------



## Gelebor (18. Oktober 2008)

liegts womöglich daran dass die server down sind???....
ja


----------



## Lenoay (18. Oktober 2008)

Jop...


----------



## seymerbo (18. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir das selbe

ist im ladescreen hängengeblieben und komm jetzt nich mehr rein


----------



## Murgul5 (18. Oktober 2008)

lol. meinst du Blizz macht das absichtlich?! Ich denke sie haben grad ein paar Probleme und wenn du auch nur mal nachdenken würdest was das an einem Aufwand sein muss die Server laggfrei aufrecht zuerhalten...

achja

Get a RL!


----------



## RoLeXx (18. Oktober 2008)

japp das selbe  prob. bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Valnar93 (18. Oktober 2008)

Fängt ja gut an >.>


----------



## _Sacrifice_ (18. Oktober 2008)

log-in server down.....


----------



## Mr.Toast (18. Oktober 2008)

Die WoW Accountverwaltung ist auch down  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalares (18. Oktober 2008)

Jo bei mir komme ich auch nicht rein bekomme nach einer weile gesagt das man sich Z.Z nicht bei wow einloggen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shika87 (18. Oktober 2008)

Grml jetzt wollt ich doch noch schnell 200 Federn in der Holzschlundfeste farmen, dann wäre ich erfürchtig gewesen. 
Naja geh  ich demnach heute früher Party machen. 

Also dann machts gut.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Oktober 2008)

Wie immer gibt es bei neuen großen Patches in den Folgetagen Probleme. Das ist nichts neues. Darüber muss man sich nicht im 5857 Thread darüber aufregen. Damit muss man leben.

Bring du lieber mal dein Signatur in Ordnung, weil die ist zu breit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NaturalDesaster (18. Oktober 2008)

und dazu muss man nen neuen thread aufmachen ? wird wohl so sein wenn du nicht reinkommst -.-


----------



## Minkio (18. Oktober 2008)

Ja geil, selbst wenn man ein wenig wartet, dann kommt mal ne geile Meldung: "das Einloggen in WoW ist zur Zeit nicht möglich, versuchen sie es zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt nochmal" Hammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Axthammer (18. Oktober 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A&...feature=related


----------



## Fornika (18. Oktober 2008)

World of Whinecraft ^^


----------



## Sensitive (18. Oktober 2008)

Ol@f schrieb:


> login server sind nu down



jo wollte gerade rechner neustarten, einloggen und dann sagter mir "Ein Login bei World of Warcraft ist zur Zeit nicht möglich"....

zum topic: wird sich sicherlich wieder stabilisieren im moment is halt bisschen chaos unso^^


----------



## Pavot2010 (18. Oktober 2008)

ja blizzard bekommt mal wieder nichts auf die reihe zum kotzen ist doch das immer wieder der selber scheis -_-


----------



## Artitus (18. Oktober 2008)

das is weil alle den neuen patch testen wollen und dadurch der server völlig überlastet wird


----------



## Avalanche (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mich gar nicht einloggen, bei "Authentifizierung" hängt er.


----------



## Rungo (18. Oktober 2008)

Spiel wohl zuzeit kein WoW aber...... ich denk mal das es mal wieder server probleme gibt das heisst
---> warten warten und noch mehr warten^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peacefighter (18. Oktober 2008)

NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> und dazu muss man nen neuen thread aufmachen ? wird wohl so sein wenn du nicht reinkommst -.-



Ich habe thread aufgemacht um zu gucken ob es ein fehler bei mir is oder ob alle das problem haben 

wo ist das problem?


----------



## Pusillin (18. Oktober 2008)

ja auch das prob...
scheiße wenns leben keinen sinn mehr hat... ^^


----------



## Artitus (18. Oktober 2008)

und wir bezahlen für die zeit die wir gar nicht spielen


----------



## Xall13 (18. Oktober 2008)

wie ich sowas liebe... war angekündigt blutdurst soll bis ca. 17:30 down sein..
es ist 17:35 und jetzt muss ich son scheiß sehn >.<


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Ich habe thread aufgemacht um zu gucken ob es ein fehler bei mir is oder ob alle das problem haben
> 
> wo ist das problem?


Durch die Meldung die kommt kann man aber sehen das es bei Blizzard liegt. Man muss nur lesen können.


----------



## hufranz2007 (18. Oktober 2008)

und täglich grüsst das murmeltier..so n scheiss


----------



## Sensitive (18. Oktober 2008)

NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> und dazu muss man nen neuen thread aufmachen ? wird wohl so sein wenn du nicht reinkommst -.-



genau das habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht. bzw kam gerade selbst nicht mehr rein, login geht halt net. erstma ins forum und dann kam mir sofort der gedanke: einen mom noch dann hat wieder i-jemand nen thread aufgemacht weil login nicht geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gedult und so login server down kommen schon wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (18. Oktober 2008)

holfe, kann mich ncht einloggen


----------



## schnitt999 (18. Oktober 2008)

jo bei mir genauso  also auf tearar


----------



## Peacefighter (18. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Durch die Meldung die kommt kann man aber sehen das es bei Blizzard liegt. Man muss nur lesen können.



Nur doof das bei mir keine Meldung angezeigt wird


----------



## Kurta (18. Oktober 2008)

jop habs auch , liegt wahrscheinlich daran das sich grad viel zu viele leute auf einmal einloggen wollen *grml* blizz hats mal wieder geschafft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buddabrot (18. Oktober 2008)

Ja bei mir auch ...dann zock ich halt Buggame 3(Gothic...jaja ist alt macht aber fun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Necrolord (18. Oktober 2008)

NaturalDesaster schrieb:


> und dazu muss man nen neuen thread aufmachen ? wird wohl so sein wenn du nicht reinkommst -.-




ja dafür kann er nen thread aufmachen -.-

dadurch weiss ich jetzt das es nicht an meiner inet verbindung liegt, sondern das die logg in Server down sind...

Junge, Junge, einige leute haben echt nichts besseres zu tun als hier für jeden sche** zu flamen...


----------



## Fornika (18. Oktober 2008)

*netütepopcornaufmach*

Weiter ich will mehr lesen ^^

Find das irgendwie amüsant ^^


----------



## Omas Zwerg (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele auf Wrathbringer.
Mega heftige lags und standbilder, dann, ich renn vor einem mob weg, der mob verschwindet aus dem bildschirm , ich erleider weiterhin schaden... dann sterbe ich.
ich kann mich aber sofort wieder an meiner leiche wiederbeleben.
dann ich speilweiter, was passiert?
Ich werd aufeinmal (lebendig) zum friefhof geportet...
Lauter loot lags, ich klick aufs loot doch nehm es net auf, hänge fest, kann mich nicht bewegen...
Dann will ich reloggen, der Auslogen Butten geht nimmer, also muss ich Alt+F4 machen.
Weill mich wieder einlogen, doch das geht auch nimmer...

so ne schweinerei -.-


----------



## Rainar93 (18. Oktober 2008)

naja bludlust war schon um 5e wieder da aber man scheiß login-server


----------



## luXz (18. Oktober 2008)

me²....


----------



## cesy32 (18. Oktober 2008)

hey das über all so brauch net jeder jetzt schreiben : ja bei mir auch 


mal ne frage war das voher bei euch auch so lagge bin paar mal gestoben kurz davor konnte mich aber bei der leiche rezzen bin dudu 36
??


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Nur doof das bei mir keine Meldung angezeigt wird


Nur doof das du nicht lange genug gewartet hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (18. Oktober 2008)

hehe hab das auch die ganze zeit über ka was da blizz grad am machen ist , vlt haben seh diesne monat noch keine stromrechnung bezahlt und die mitarbeiter müssen jetz in laufrädern laufen bis die rechnung aufn konto ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sensitive (18. Oktober 2008)

Necrolord schrieb:


> ja dafür kann er nen thread aufmachen -.-
> 
> dadurch weiss ich jetzt das es nicht an meiner inet verbindung liegt, sondern das die logg in Server down sind...
> 
> Junge, Junge, einige leute haben echt nichts besseres zu tun als hier für jeden sche** zu flamen...



wenn du nur etwas gewartet hättest beim login dann wäre die nachricht "Ein Login bei World of Warcraft ist zur Zeit nicht möglich" gekommen. da hättest schon gesehen das es net an deiner i-net verbindung liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Rainar93 (18. Oktober 2008)

wie lang muss man den für diese meldung ungefähr warten ?


----------



## Jensaya (18. Oktober 2008)

komm auch net rein son dreck...


----------



## Kurta (18. Oktober 2008)

war wieder klar das sowas passiert nach einem patch der 1gb groß ist *grml*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. Oktober 2008)

Log in geht bei mir auch nicht... zur allgemeinen Beruhigung xd


----------



## Premutos (18. Oktober 2008)

Scheiss Tag heute. Erst spinnt mein Internet, dann, nach 1,5 std rumprobieren und endlich wieder online können, spackt WoW rum...-.-
Gleich geht WoW und mein Monitor fliegt mir um die Ohren, oder wie?


----------



## Machat (18. Oktober 2008)

hmm... mich würd einfach nur interessieren wann es denn wiedergeht damit ich weiß ob es sich lohnt jetzt für den abend einkaufen zu gehen^^


----------



## Niobe_Heal (18. Oktober 2008)

ich reihe mich ein.....


----------



## Unaton (18. Oktober 2008)

Ach weint doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich komme vom Realmpool Todbringer und dann auch noch von Alexstrasza.
Wisst schon, der eine Server in Deutschland, der down ist, wenn alle anderen gehen Oo

Naja, eine Wiedergutmachung haben wir noch nie von Blizz gesehen ... und es kommt bei uns oft vor.
Kostenloses Transen wäre mal n1 Oo

Scheiße ist nur, das genauso was immer passiet, wenn ich an einem WE nichts vorhabe -.-


----------



## Latharíl (18. Oktober 2008)

ich häng bei "authentifizierung....


----------



## Romira (18. Oktober 2008)

Rainar93 schrieb:


> hab das selbe prob aber ich hab raid -.-



mach dir keine Sorgen, es wird keiner on sein, der sich über Deine Abwesenheit beschweren wird. 
Mein Moto in solchen Fällen >>> Statt raiden: Carpe diem !


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Oktober 2008)

Rainar93 schrieb:


> wie lang muss man den für diese meldung ungefähr warten ?


ca. 90 Sekunden, weil mehrmals versucht wird einzuloggen. Kommt keine Rückmeldung vom Login-Server kommt dann eben die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Theoria (18. Oktober 2008)

Das selbige in grün - ärgerlich aber was solls- hat man mehr Zeit fürs Rl! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkxman (18. Oktober 2008)

.. jo Autentifizierung und da hängt der Mist.. Loginserver... War ich in wow drin, log aus für nen anderen account und dann komm ich nichtmehr rein. rofl


----------



## hege (18. Oktober 2008)

So bevor alle die Krise bekommen ohne mal ganz einfach ein bisschen zu stöbern
hier der Grund. Logischerweise Login- Server

http://www.wow-europe.com/realmstatus/inde...ml?locale=de_de


----------



## Kokoros (18. Oktober 2008)

Haha... 
In ZA vorm ersten Boss (mein erstes mal) hab ich den loot bug .... will reloggen und kann net mehr einloggen...

SCHEIß BLIZZARD IHE BEKOMMT GELD VON UNS UND ALLES IST VERBUGT... wenn das net besser wird hol ich mir auch das add on net


----------



## Pavot2010 (18. Oktober 2008)

stehe mit in za toll id im arsch werde sie mir schön zurückhollen -_-- dafür werd ich sorgen das kann doch nicht angehn kaum ist patch da bekommen se nichts mehr gebacken hier


----------



## Guban (18. Oktober 2008)

Mädels ruhe bewahren Kaffee trinken gehen und neue eng.für inst sammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peacefighter (18. Oktober 2008)

Das Lustige is ja immer

Ja genau dann is das halt ein unsinniger thread
Aber ihr habt die Zeit was in diesen unsinnigen thread reinzuschreiben ^^


----------



## Darkxman (18. Oktober 2008)

Statment von Blizzard:




> 18/10 Login nicht möglich
> Aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten sind unsere Login-Server derzeit nicht imstande, volle Kapazität zu leisten. Wir arbeiten daran, diese Schwierigkeiten so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.
> 
> Sobald wir weitere Informationen dazu haben, wann die Login-Server wieder uneingeschränkt zu Verfügung stehen werden, werden wir es euch wissen lassen. Zuletzt aktualisiert um 17:30 MESZ.
> ...


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Oktober 2008)

Kokoros schrieb:


> SCHEIß BLIZZARD IHE BEKOMMT GELD VON UNS UND ALLES IST VERBUGT... wenn das net besser wird hol ich mir auch das add on net


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gut gebrüllt Löwe. Dann holst es eben nicht. Einer weniger....


----------



## Arvina (18. Oktober 2008)

Wie ihr alle umderum heult...

Wenn ich an früher denk wo am di. um 10 Uhr am abend schon nix mehr ging weil am Mi. Wartungsarbeiten waren..

das waren noch Zeiten.

so far


----------



## KArzzor (18. Oktober 2008)

Habe vor ungefähr 20min einen disco gehabt, nun kann ich mich nichtmehr einloogen, weil es wen ich PW und name eingebe immer bei autentifizierung hängenbleibt (sry ka wie man das schreibt^^)hat das noch jemand, oder kann man da was machen?


----------



## Frank152 (18. Oktober 2008)

ich kann mich nicht mal anmelden, aber sowas ist ja normal wir zahlen gern dafür das nach monaten von programierarbeit soviel pannen auftreten wofür war eigentlich der testserver wir testen doch immer noch^^


----------



## White-Frost (18. Oktober 2008)

Kokoros schrieb:


> Haha...
> In ZA vorm ersten Boss (mein erstes mal) hab ich den loot bug .... will reloggen und kann net mehr einloggen...
> 
> SCHEIß BLIZZARD IHE BEKOMMT GELD VON UNS UND ALLES IST VERBUGT... wenn das net besser wird hol ich mir auch das add on net


glaub das interessiert blizzard nicht die welt wens sich einer nich holt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sie sind auch nur menschen perfektion ist unmenschlich...


----------



## xelest01 (18. Oktober 2008)

rvd auch down ^^


----------



## Staubfluse (18. Oktober 2008)

Unaton schrieb:


> Ach weint doch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Da kannsu der Alleriazockerin die Hand geben ;D


----------



## Kokoros (18. Oktober 2008)

-.- Meine nur das die nicht alle auf die leichte Schulter nehmen solln' weil es gibt viele andere gut MMOs zu denen dann einfach gewechselt wird. Aber in Za war sogar der Gong verbuggt...


----------



## Kokoros (18. Oktober 2008)

-.- Meine nur das die nicht alle auf die leichte Schulter nehmen solln' weil es gibt viele andere gut MMOs zu denen dann einfach gewechselt wird. Aber in Za war sogar der Gong verbuggt...


----------



## RushOfBlood (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem.
Bin auf Norgannon


----------



## Kokoros (18. Oktober 2008)

dat war jetz doppelt sry ;D


----------



## Myrapla (18. Oktober 2008)

*Nochmal zusammengefasst:*

Login-Server sind down - also nicht wundern, das hat jetzt vermutlich absolut jeder, der WoW-Spielen möchte
Die Lags sind auch auf so gut wie jedem Server...

Und -- Blizzard macht das bestimmt NICHT mit Absicht

vote 4 close


----------



## Darkolas (18. Oktober 2008)

Bleibt doch mal ruhig. Die haben sehr viel neues reingebracht und das dauert nun mal. War schon immer so. nur weil ihr mal an einem Samstag nicht zocken könnt. Geht doch weg und versucht es später oder spielt WAR aber hört auf zu meckern...


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Oktober 2008)

Arvina schrieb:


> Wie ihr alle umderum heult...
> 
> Wenn ich an früher denk wo am di. um 10 Uhr am abend schon nix mehr ging weil am Mi. Wartungsarbeiten waren..
> 
> ...


Jo genau. Sollen doch alle zur Konkurrenz gehen, weil die sind ja sooo viel besser als Blizzard!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Frank152 schrieb:


> ich kann mich nicht mal anmelden, aber sowas ist ja normal wir zahlen gern dafür das nach monaten von programierarbeit soviel pannen auftreten wofür war eigentlich der testserver wir testen doch immer noch^^


Na mal wieder typisch, wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## deathadder99 (18. Oktober 2008)

Sen'Jin

Same Problem...


----------



## White-Frost (18. Oktober 2008)

schaut mal auf den gleich 7 seiten langen threat wo was mit einlog problemem steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gruselsack (18. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> ca. 90 Sekunden, weil mehrmals versucht wird einzuloggen. Kommt keine Rückmeldung vom Login-Server kommt dann eben die Fehlermeldung.



^fein wenn man allgemeingültig mal ne zahl ansagt... ich warte schon ne viertelstunde auf ne antwort des servers. gottseidank haben wir diesen thread!^^


----------



## Latharíl (18. Oktober 2008)

Kokoros schrieb:


> Haha...
> In ZA vorm ersten Boss (mein erstes mal) hab ich den loot bug .... will reloggen und kann net mehr einloggen...
> 
> SCHEIß BLIZZARD IHE BEKOMMT GELD VON UNS UND ALLES IST VERBUGT... wenn das net besser wird hol ich mir auch das add on net




jaaaa diese drohung wird sie sicher aufrütteln ^^


----------



## Morthan (18. Oktober 2008)

bei mir bleibt der beim einloggen bei " authentifizierung" stehn... wollte doch heute noch an meinem titel "nachtschrecken" arbeiten


----------



## Doomsta (18. Oktober 2008)

Grade noch über die maßigen lags im AV beschwert und nun kann ich mich cniht mal mehr einloggen...super arbeit blizzard und für sowas bezahlt man dann auch noch...
habt ihr ähnliche probleme? spiele auf thrall - eu


----------



## xXpopelXx (18. Oktober 2008)

Necrolord schrieb:


> ja dafür kann er nen thread aufmachen -.-
> 
> dadurch weiss ich jetzt das es nicht an meiner inet verbindung liegt, sondern das die logg in Server down sind...
> 
> Junge, Junge, einige leute haben echt nichts besseres zu tun als hier für jeden sche** zu flamen...




     !


----------



## Happening (18. Oktober 2008)

Boah Ey, erstellt doch net jeder einzelne nen neuen Thread mensch!!


----------



## LineMan (18. Oktober 2008)

jojo, auf gorgonnash geht auch nix


----------



## Myrapla (18. Oktober 2008)

Hier nochmal:

Login-Server sind down - also nicht wundern, das hat jetzt vermutlich absolut jeder, der WoW-Spielen möchte
Und die Lags sind auch auf so gut wie jedem Server

mfg My


----------



## Rapdef723 (18. Oktober 2008)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Grade noch über die maßigen lags im AV beschwert und nun kann ich mich cniht mal mehr einloggen...super arbeit blizzard und für sowas bezahlt man dann auch noch...
> habt ihr ähnliche probleme? spiele auf thrall - eu



Ja und ich wollt nach hyjal


----------



## White-Frost (18. Oktober 2008)

und zum 3. mal DA IS EIN 7 SEITEN LANGER WHINE THREAT DIEREKT UNTER DENEN IHR BLINDEN NÜSSE


----------



## Kokoros (18. Oktober 2008)

Kokoros schrieb:


> -.- Meine nur das die nicht alle auf die leichte Schulter nehmen solln' weil es gibt viele andere gut MMOs zu denen dann einfach gewechselt wird. Aber in Za war sogar der Gong verbuggt...




meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (18. Oktober 2008)

double post


----------



## .:Powermage:. (18. Oktober 2008)

Jop, Scheint den Login Server erwicht zu haben.


----------



## Myrapla (18. Oktober 2008)

Hier nochmal:

Login-Server sind down - also nicht wundern, das hat jetzt vermutlich absolut jeder, der WoW-Spielen möchte
Und die Lags sind auch auf so gut wie jedem Server

mfg My


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Oktober 2008)

Schreiben bildet nicht, sondern lesen!


----------



## 1andi1 (18. Oktober 2008)

Ja genau bei mir auch so bleibt bei authenitifizierung oder so 
einfach stehen .... =/


----------



## dastroyerx (18. Oktober 2008)

wann is des problem wieder behoben? hab nämlich grad auch desselbe problem...


----------



## Rainar93 (18. Oktober 2008)

geht am besten alle mal ne tasse kaffee oder tee trinken, haut euch auf die ohren und macht später weiter


----------



## Mysta 11 (18. Oktober 2008)

es gab schon 3 threads dazu und einen,der über 5 seiten lang ist....sufu ftw :0


----------



## Shadowcreeper (18. Oktober 2008)

Da ist man schonmal in ner guten FDS Gruppe, macht noch eben einen screenshot, WoW Error und Login Server down. Das Pech muss man erstmal haben


----------



## Necrolord (18. Oktober 2008)

Sensitive schrieb:


> wenn du nur etwas gewartet hättest beim login dann wäre die nachricht "Ein Login bei World of Warcraft ist zur Zeit nicht möglich" gekommen. da hättest schon gesehen das es net an deiner i-net verbindung liegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




eben... "etwas gewartet"....

auf warten hatte ich aber keine lust, da schau ich doch lieber schnell ins Forum, weil ich weiss das solche threads immer aufgemacht werden wenn die server down sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smilieface (18. Oktober 2008)

schon witzig wie 4 von 5 themen im forenticker "einloggen!!11" heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillfuxx (18. Oktober 2008)

offiziell sollte das prob bis 17:30 behoben sein.
da man blizz aber schon kennt dauert es sicher bis neun.
sieht man ja, sind schon 30 min drüber...


----------



## Rico60 (18. Oktober 2008)

ich hab das selbe problem^^


----------



## Woorf (18. Oktober 2008)

hab sie selben prob. man is des gaga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (18. Oktober 2008)

deathadder99 schrieb:


> Sen'Jin
> 
> Same Problem...


/sign, auch Sen'jin. Wobei der Realm keine Rolle spielt, wenn der Authentifizierungsserver down ist.


----------



## manmory (18. Oktober 2008)

also diesen monat sollte blizz uns gutschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (18. Oktober 2008)

Hänge in der Authentifizierung fest... 

Angäblich ja nur bis 18:30...


----------



## der.nephi (18. Oktober 2008)

jop, aller 2 min kommt so ei lustiger Thread daher und wird 2 min später geschlossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und trotzdem kommen recht viele Antworten :/


----------



## Sunflower9590 (18. Oktober 2008)

meine güte...habt ihr alle kein real life mehr? blizzard mitarbeiter sind auch nur menschen, und die machen auch mal fehler...und vor allem geht denen euer rumgeflame hier am allerwertesten vorbei....und statt hier rumzuweinen das ihr mal ne stunde nich zocken könnt und alle andren deswegen doof sind solltet ihr euch mal mit eurem real life beschäftigen...


----------



## thev (18. Oktober 2008)

Bin auf Un'Goro und hab das gleiche Problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malehkith (18. Oktober 2008)

steht in der info , loginserver sind im arsch und die bekommen das bestimmt heute nit mehr gebacken


----------



## ЛєҲҲøک (18. Oktober 2008)

omg ich kann kein wow spielen!!! AAAAH ICH BRING MICH UM!!!...


meine fresse ey... geht raus und genießt den samstag... suchtis ey


----------



## kriegernoob^^ (18. Oktober 2008)

Arvina schrieb:


> Wie ihr alle umderum heult...



Was? Wer ist tod? Verstehe nur Bahnhof... "umderum" heult!?


----------



## Fonia (18. Oktober 2008)

Kokoros schrieb:


> SCHEIß BLIZZARD IHE BEKOMMT GELD VON UNS UND ALLES IST VERBUGT... wenn das net besser wird hol ich mir auch das add on net



Ja bitte tus nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einer weniger über den man sich aufregen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer weiß villeicht ist das ja bis zum addon ein eingebauter A...Loch filter damit die Community mal gesäubert wird ;D


----------



## Deathknight3 (18. Oktober 2008)

bei mir steht da wenn ich mich einloggen will "Verbindung wir hergestellt" dann "Authentifizierung" und da bleibts dann hängen -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (18. Oktober 2008)

Angäblich um 18:30 wieder alles in ordnung...


----------



## Raveless (18. Oktober 2008)

Mal was anderes, seit dem Patch gab es ja täglich Störungen, Downtimes, etc.
I.d. WOW Eula steht das man ab 3 Tagen mit enormen Störungen eine Rückerstattung oder so verlangen kann, wie sieht das aus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Immerhin zahle ich ja monatlich dafür das ich spielen kann! 

Finde das nicht ok, als Schüler hat man nicht so übermäßig Geld, wenn man dann "beschissen" wird udn das gerade am Wochenende, ziemliche Frechheit ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sunflower9590 (18. Oktober 2008)

kommt wir machen einen sammelthread indem jeder sagt "ich hab das problem auch" falls noch nich erkannt, das problem besteht mit den loginservern, logisch das es fast jeder hat....und ihr seid ein teil davon...herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## Hexenkind (18. Oktober 2008)

Bitte schließen... ._.


----------



## winterscheid (18. Oktober 2008)

hi.....
ich habe das selbe problem musst mich kurz ausloggen wegen meinen addons. 
kann mich jetzt nicht mehr einloggen.
habe seit dem patch nur probleme mal fliege ich raus oder das ganze spiel hackt ganz. 
Im mom wünsche ich mir nur das bilzz endlich den patch in ordnung bringen oder den runter machen.

Liebe grüße katharina


----------



## Tünnemann72 (18. Oktober 2008)

Selbst wenn die Log In Server mal 3-4 Stunden down sind... halb so wild .... unangenehm fände ich es, wenn es Tageweise so wäre ... dass würde mich auch schmollig stimmen --- aber mal ein paar stündkes.... Gottchen ....


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Oktober 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> Habe vor ungefähr 20min einen disco gehabt, nun kann ich mich nichtmehr einloogen, weil es wen ich PW und name eingebe immer bei autentifizierung hängenbleibt (sry ka wie man das schreibt^^)hat das noch jemand, oder kann man da was machen?


Kannst du lesen? Wenn ja, dann schaue in die dutzenden anderen Beiträge dazu


----------



## 0lorin (18. Oktober 2008)

wenn du dich beschwerst hör auf, niemand ist perfekt


----------



## Hexenkind (18. Oktober 2008)

Ebenfalls schließen...

._.


----------



## Skullzigg (18. Oktober 2008)

ochne, wann kann man sich eindlih mal wida einloggen ??


----------



## Doomsta (18. Oktober 2008)

manmory schrieb:


> also diesen monat sollte blizz uns gutschreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



richtig.


----------



## David (18. Oktober 2008)

Mimimi!


----------



## Sunflower9590 (18. Oktober 2008)

wenn es euch ums geld zu schade is, zwingt euch keiner wow zu bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hört auf und sucht euch kostenlose hobbys und ihr habt den ganzen ärger nich...
wie wärs mit dem hobby lesen u. denken bevor neuen thread erstellen....soll sehr gut sein -.-


----------



## David (18. Oktober 2008)

Mimimi!


----------



## theduke666 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Ebenfalls schließen...
> 
> ._.


Was? Wie? Wo?
Wieso ebenfalls?
klapperst Du jetzt threads ab und gibtst den Mods Hilfestellung?
Gut, das die Dich haben!
-.-


----------



## cocciii (18. Oktober 2008)

wie ihr alle nicht mehr klarkommt und 8 seiten in 2 threads zuspammt nur weil euer wow leben mal zusammmbricht.
geht nach draußen an die ffrische luft omg ;<

close pls


----------



## buddabrot (18. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Ja bitte tus nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mhhh gute Idee *Vorschlag annehm* Aber Blizzard möchte sicher nicht die Leute verlieren....sonst käm sicher oft folgende Szene beim Einloggen: Es tut uns leid, aber Sie können nicht einloggen, da der A...loch-Filter Sie nicht mag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (18. Oktober 2008)

Quadun schrieb:


> Hi Ihrs
> 
> also solangsam hasse ich diesen Patch !! Alle naslang was anderes, riesen lag´s dann get der Server down usw !! So schlimm wars noch nichtmal bei dem Patch zu BC !!! Hoff die bekommen das endlich hin.


ich glaub nicht das da soviele spieler auf den servern waren wie jetzt !


----------



## David (18. Oktober 2008)

Mimimi...


----------



## Rainar93 (18. Oktober 2008)

am besten wär wen die jez wieder gehen ich hab raid -.- 
erstes mal kara mim twink und jez das -.-


----------



## teroa (18. Oktober 2008)

tjo die server sind da aber die login sind down^^
so macht das wocheende spaß^^


----------



## Sepirot (18. Oktober 2008)

man david du bist zu schnell ich wollte grad das selbe schreiben =/


----------



## theduke666 (18. Oktober 2008)

cocciii schrieb:


> wie ihr alle nicht mehr klarkommt und 8 seiten in 2 threads zuspammt nur weil euer wow leben mal zusammmbricht.
> geht nach draußen an die ffrische luft omg ;<
> 
> close pls


LoL, DAFÜR hast Du jetzt einen Acc bei buffed.de gemacht?
Geh DU mal an die frische Luft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unglaublich -.-


----------



## Cobratus (18. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt werden die Belehrt die sagen das Blizzard das Maß aller Dinge sei. Blizzard ist genau so ein Wursthersteller wie die anderen auch, was lange liegt wird schlecht und schimmelt.....


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Oktober 2008)

/vote for close

für alle thema die mit einlogen zu tun haben es nervt tierisch , ihr seit alle voll die wow kellerkinder suchtis , haltet mal den kopf aus dem fenster und holt mal tief luft.


----------



## Zukes (18. Oktober 2008)

also ich kann ned mal mehr auf meine chars oder sonst ins wow einloggen geht gar nichts


----------



## gismo1voss (18. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich habe gerade ein Problem ich kann mich Irgendwie nicht einloggen.
> 
> Bei der Authentifizierung geht es nicht mehr weiter habt ihr auch gerade das problem?




Manchmal habe ich das gefühl,das es leute gibt die WoW mit geschlossen 
Augen starten.


----------



## Dashy (18. Oktober 2008)

> Hi Ihrs
> 
> also solangsam hasse ich diesen Patch !! Alle naslang was anderes, riesen lag´s dann get der Server down usw !! So schlimm wars noch nichtmal bei dem Patch zu BC !!! Hoff die bekommen das endlich hin.



Doch war bei BC auch so....

Naja bei mir gehts auch nicht, abwarten und tee trinken


----------



## theduke666 (18. Oktober 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> /vote for close
> 
> für alle thema die mit einlogen zu tun haben es nervt tierisch , ihr seit alle voll die wow kellerkinder suchtis , haltet mal den kopf aus dem fenster und holt mal tief luft.


LoL
Und auf deinem Avatar ist ein Copyright.
Mal gucken, was Giga dazu sagt, das Du dich für einen Mitarbeiter ausgibst.
Ich hab´ gerade Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flashdance (18. Oktober 2008)

rofl,
Links steht doch, dass der Login Server down ist seit 17:30....


----------



## Dashy (18. Oktober 2008)

> Manchmal habe ich das gefühl,das es leute gibt die WoW mit geschlossen
> Augen starten.



Das war bevor die Meldung von Blizz kam, die kam erst um 17:30....

Sry für Doppelpost


----------



## teroa (18. Oktober 2008)

Dashy schrieb:


> Doch war bei BC auch so....




nei so extrem war es nicht bei bc.....


----------



## Natsumee (18. Oktober 2008)

naja einfach warten leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madunka (18. Oktober 2008)

da muss doch ein bisschen schmunzeln.

Kann mich gut an einer ähnlichen situation erinnern die sich vor ein paar wochen ereignet hatte. Beim start der warhammer open beta. Nachdem ich mir von 50 verscheiden leuten anhören musste das sowas Blizard mit wow niemals passieren würde seht ihr mal das die welt eben nicht perfekt. ist. Da hilft nur eins. Sich etwas gedulden und abwarten.

Die Welt bricht deswegen nicht gleich zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hulkiboy (18. Oktober 2008)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Seit neustem habe ich und meine Gildenkollegen und nahezu alle die ich frage, extremste Lags auf denschlachtfeldern...das geht soweit das sman oftmals ganz geDCed wird. Ich frage mich wie Blizzard uns das zumuten kann? erst das nicht mehr vorhandene Balancing mittem patch und nun diese verdammten riesen lags... unter aller sau sowas. Ich spiele auf Thrall - EU...habt ihr auf anderen servern auch so starke probleme?


dann spiel mal die ewige wacht...da bekommst augenkrebs mehr wie 3 FpS sind nd drin


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Oktober 2008)

omg nun habt ihr es auch noch geschaft das Buffed total lagt ihr ******** xD


----------



## Fonia (18. Oktober 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> omg nun habt ihr es auch noch geschaft das Buffed total lagt ihr ******** xD



Ja? wir?


----------



## Raveless (18. Oktober 2008)

Mal was anderes, seit dem Patch gab es ja täglich Störungen, Downtimes, etc.
I.d. WOW Eula steht das man ab 3 Tagen mit enormen Störungen eine Rückerstattung oder so verlangen kann, wie sieht das aus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Immerhin zahle ich ja monatlich dafür das ich spielen kann! 

Finde das nicht ok, als Schüler hat man nicht so übermäßig Geld, wenn man dann "beschissen" wird udn das gerade am Wochenende, ziemliche Frechheit ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viper1701hbn (18. Oktober 2008)

Blizzard wußte wohl schon, was kommt, denn der patch heißt :


Vorboten des Unheils 


Was soll mann also dazu sagen ...

Danke Blizzard, fett Kohle abgesahnt, mehr auch nicht


----------



## KoenigBrand (18. Oktober 2008)

....und das am Samstag abend.

Wie ein Ampelausfall zur Rushhour...  alle drauf!!!


----------



## Abrasa (18. Oktober 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> omg nun habt ihr es auch noch geschaft das Buffed total lagt ihr ******** xD



Genau! Und weil Du für close bist und den Threat wo bescheiden findest postest Du auch ständig in diesen Threat um ihn in der Übersicht schön oben zuhalten.

AUA!!!!


----------



## White-Frost (18. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Ja? wir?


sieht so aus^^


----------



## Soramac (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich sag nur ''Laggs in der Arena''


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Oktober 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> /vote for close
> 
> für alle thema die mit einlogen zu tun haben es nervt tierisch , ihr seit alle voll die wow kellerkinder suchtis , haltet mal den kopf aus dem fenster und holt mal tief luft.


Du bist doch auch nur hier weil du dich nicht einloggen kannst. Also sei mal ganz ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranke (18. Oktober 2008)

Mein druide kam auch nicht mehr on aber twinks schon ...das problem is Blizzard hat noch ein problem im laden wie inis und portkreis''

Mein druide wollte von shat nach sw dan ging ich durchs portal und plötzlich -server verbindung unterbrochen- san wollte ich mich einloggen DAS GEHT AUCH...bis zur char auswahl dan auf mein druide...geht nicht bin wieder bei char auswahl dan klickte ich auf meinen twink(schurke lvl 50) das geht!!!!


k du musst nur bischen warten dan gehts!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rechtsschreibe fehler könnt ihr behalten (gross und kleinschreibung auch)


Gruss Samsa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Du bist doch auch nur hier weil du dich nicht einloggen kannst. Also sei mal ganz ruhig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gell =), schön mal den Bauch flach halten.. obwohl ich das eben auch nicht getahn habe.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Du bist doch auch nur hier weil du dich nicht einloggen kannst. Also sei mal ganz ruhig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




nö habe grade nur langeweile xD ich komme auch sehr gut ohne wow aus ich bin ja nicht wie ihr^^ und lasst mich doch posten xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit 

mir ist egal wenn wow down habe noch andere games die laufen xD


----------



## Dangerdave (18. Oktober 2008)

also bei mir lagt buffed.de auch und wow geht auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrasa (18. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Du bist doch auch nur hier weil du dich nicht einloggen kannst. Also sei mal ganz ruhig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was geht's Dich an warum der hier ist? Langeweile?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## meronizzor (18. Oktober 2008)

geht wieder ^^


----------



## Diskotank (18. Oktober 2008)

Abrasa schrieb:


> Was geht's Dich an warum der hier ist? Langeweile?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



najo so schlimm war es bei bc net .. und ehrlich gesagt kotzt mich diese unfähigkeit an .. ja ich komme aus dem gewerbe ... hey bei uns wären wir den job los ... iss really ne frechheit was die leisten


gruss Disko


----------



## BlizzLord (18. Oktober 2008)

Die Meldung sagt doch nun echt alles ...

@über mir 


> najo so schlimm war es bei bc net .. und ehrlich gesagt kotzt mich diese infähigkeit an .. ja ich komme aus dem gewerbe ... hey bei uns wären wir den job los ... iss really ne frechheit was di leisten
> 
> 
> gruss Disko



Kein Deutsch können aber Fresse aufreissen ...


----------



## Daylife (18. Oktober 2008)

wo denn?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Oktober 2008)

und wer sagt es geht wieder gehört an die wand und den rest könnt ihr euch denken


----------



## der.nephi (18. Oktober 2008)

Diskotank schrieb:


> najo so schlimm war es bei bc net .. und ehrlich gesagt kotzt mich diese infähigkeit an .. ja ich komme aus dem gewerbe ... hey bei uns wären wir den job los ... iss really ne frechheit was di leisten
> 
> 
> gruss Disko



Ich muss ihm leider zustimmen. Schließlich handelt es sich hierbei um eine Dienstleistung. Wenn du zum Friseur gehst und dieser verunstaltet dich, weil der Laden voll ist und du muss trotzdem zahlen, dann wärst du sicher auch sauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So ist das leider

Viele Grüße

Nephi


----------



## Lokibu (18. Oktober 2008)

Klasse.. pünktlich zum Raid kann ich nicht einloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dabei bin ich gar nicht in ner Instanz.


----------



## Wuschlor (18. Oktober 2008)

rofl habt ihr alle gelitten ^^ !!!! 10 !!!! geschlagene seiten nur voll mit "ich komm nich aufn server, ich kann mich nicht einloggen bla bla bla" GET A LIFE! und an alle die sagen dass blizz behindert is und nix auf die reihe kriegen: macht n spiel in dem ausmaß selber und versucht es besser hin zu bekommen. ihr schaffts wahrscheinlich nichtmal ne homepage mit dreamweaver mx zu gestalten ihr affen!


----------



## Ungodly (18. Oktober 2008)

Ach ja wenn ich das gejammer schon wieder höre... Wir alten WOW Veteranen sind eben doch mit allen Wassern gewaschen... *fg*

Immer dieses MIMIMIMI von den Newbies die meinen das so einen Serverstruktur immer funktionieren muss...

Ich kenne das Problem schon seit der Beta von WOW und kann nur dazusagen das WOW im Bereich MMORPGS immer noch PLatz 1 an Verfügbarkeit an den Tag legt... 

Solche Probs können immer mal wieder auftreten, also lehnt Euch zurück, pflegt z.B eure Freundschaften, nehmt mal wieder die/den "Unbekannte(n)" auf Eurer Couch in den Arm (Freundin, Frau, Freund, Mann) und geniesst die WOW freie Zeit...

So long

Ungodly


----------



## dekura92 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Community!

Wie der Titel schon sagt geht es um die Log-in Server die atm leider nicht on sind... -.-.Wollte nur mal wissen wann die Server on sind damit ich wieder zocken kann... Danke schonma im voraus



Herzliche Grüße Dekûrâ/ Un´Goro


----------



## Tennissen (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich meine... ich hab das selbe Problem, ohne Frage ärgerlich... aber interessant finde ich schon wieviel Leute sich dann in einem Thread darüber (wenn auch zugegebenermassen zu Recht) mokieren...

Wenn es soviele Foren und threads (relativ gesehen) zu unseren ganzen geliebten MS-Betriebssystemen - die ja seitens MS meistens mit Patchen am Leben gehalten werden (falls die Patche nicht die Patche kaputtgepatcht haben) - geben würde, dann hätten wir glaube zumindest ein weltweites Serverplatzproblem... lol... also denkt auch mal drüber nach dass Blizz hier ne Wahnsinnsarbeit zu verrrichten hat...

Oder hat einer von Euch schonmal, um beim Beispiel zu bleiben, sich bei Mister Gates über einen blauen Bildschirm beschwert???

na also... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reho (18. Oktober 2008)

An solchen Freds merkt man wieviele Suchtis es gibt in WoW, kaum kann man ne Minute nicht online sein, da werden sofort 10 Millionen Freds eröffnet!
Dann sind Buffed.de und wow-europe.com zum bersten überlastet!

Schafft euch nen Hobby an, ausser WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich will gar nicht wissen, wieviele Leute sich grad alle 2 Minuten versuchen einzuloggen^^


----------



## epixwow (18. Oktober 2008)

omg suchti geh nach draußen und treff dich mit freunden


----------



## manjari (18. Oktober 2008)

Wuschlor schrieb:


> rofl habt ihr alle gelitten ^^ !!!! 10 !!!! geschlagene seiten nur voll mit "ich komm nich aufn server, ich kann mich nicht einloggen bla bla bla" GET A LIFE! und an alle die sagen dass blizz behindert is und nix auf die reihe kriegen: macht n spiel in dem ausmaß selber und versucht es besser hin zu bekommen. ihr schaffts wahrscheinlich nichtmal ne homepage mit dreamweaver mx zu gestalten ihr affen!




Post voon solcher imenser Qualität brauchen wir, dickes thx :>


----------



## Diskotank (18. Oktober 2008)

Daylife schrieb:


> wo denn?




falls es an mich gerichtet war .. sage nur ich verwalte ( mit kollegen ) knapp 300 server mit jeweils 10000 usern und daher kan n ich mir ne aussage erlauben --- allerdings weiss ich auch das viel dazu gehört des zu bewerkstelligen .. aber sooft wie das ist sollten die mal personalpolitik betreiben


----------



## Fonia (18. Oktober 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> nö habe grade nur langeweile xD ich komme auch sehr gut ohne wow aus ich bin ja nicht wie ihr^^ und lasst mich doch posten xD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt....mit dem edit hast du dich selbst ins aus geschossen...du bist nicht wie wir....du bist schlimmer ^^...


----------



## Imbatomtom (18. Oktober 2008)

Woher sollen die Buffed Leutz das deiner Meinung nach wissen?  lol
Sind doch keine Blizzard Support Leute... ^^


----------



## Seratos (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab gerade das problem, ich kann garnichtmehr einloggen, sonder hänge schon X-Minuten bei der authentifizierung fest -.-


----------



## uragano (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich weis nicht wie es euch geht aber mich nervt das total.

Sicherlich macht blizzard das nicht absichtlich, dennoch ist für manche spieler die die ganze woche arbeiten/studieren müssen und sich endlich am samstag mit wow entspannen wollen, schon eine gewisse entäuschung wenn grad jetzt das die zeit haben nichts läuft.

Aber man sitzt nun mal vor den pc mit lust auf wow und diese zeit die man damit verbringen möchte.

Man switcht auf buffed weil man da ja wenigstens mit jmd über wow sprechen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich find das ganz normal wenn man da jmd sucht mit dem man sich die meinung austauschen kann, des wegen sollte man nicht promt alles als mimimi oder als nutzlos deklarieren nur weil man das nicht interessiert, oder sogar meinen der thread soll geschlossen werden. (find ich etwas arrogant^^)

Ich find das nicht soo toll wenn man so extrem droht sich den addon nicht zu holen. Damit macht man sich ja nur lächerlich ist doch klar (sry aber so kommt es rüber xD), denn das interessiert hier niemanden, mich zumindest nicht^^

Das soll weder ein flame noch ein mimimi sein, sondern lediglich ein versuch die wartezeit iwie zu überbrücken xD 

Falls sich jmd damit angegriffen fühlt bitte ich um entschuldigung.

P.S. Man darf das lesen, man darf darauf antworten, man darf seine meinung äußern aber gaanz !wichtig! Man muss es nicht tun...


Schreibfehler sind umsonst...ich versuchs mal wieder mit den login...bye^^


----------



## Tabuno (18. Oktober 2008)

Giev 5 Freimonate!!!!11


----------



## Sinza (18. Oktober 2008)

Blizz Foren nu auch down oder was is los?


----------



## Reho (18. Oktober 2008)

Seratos schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade das problem, ich kann garnichtmehr einloggen, sonder hänge schon X-Minuten bei der authentifizierung fest -.-



Sagt mal Leute lest ihr eigentlich irgendetwas?



Sinza schrieb:


> Blizz Foren nu auch down oder was is los?



Weil solche Leute wie ihr, immer gleich die WoW Seite und die Buffed Seite stürmt und rumheult, das mal nix funktioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Oktober 2008)

Netzwerk-Zeitüberschreitung













Der Server unter www.buffed.de braucht zu lange, um eine Antwort zu senden.

Oo


last bloss schnell die Login Server on kommen dann kann man auch wieder normal auf buffed surfen kann das ist ja nicht mehr  aus zu halten


----------



## Sinza (18. Oktober 2008)

Blizz Foren nu auch down oder was is los?


----------



## CUerel (18. Oktober 2008)

Wer lesen kann ist immer im Vorteil:

Realm News

18/10 Login nicht möglich
Aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten sind unsere Login-Server derzeit nicht imstande, volle Kapazität zu leisten. Wir arbeiten daran, diese Schwierigkeiten so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.

Sobald wir weitere Informationen dazu haben, wann die Login-Server wieder uneingeschränkt zu Verfügung stehen werden, werden wir es euch wissen lassen. Zuletzt aktualisiert um 17:30 MESZ. 

Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis und möchten uns für entstandene Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen.


----------



## Daylife (18. Oktober 2008)

bor zum kotzen. und so leute von wegen, heult mal nicht rum etc. das spiel ist drei jahre alt, und millionen menschen zahlen dafür, also darf sowas nicht passiern, fertig


----------



## Daylife (18. Oktober 2008)

bor zum kotzen. und so leute von wegen, heult mal nicht rum etc. das spiel ist drei jahre alt, und millionen menschen zahlen dafür, also darf sowas nicht passiern, fertig


----------



## Lokibu (18. Oktober 2008)

> An solchen Freds merkt man wieviele Suchtis es gibt in WoW, kaum kann man ne Minute nicht online sein, da werden sofort 10 Millionen Freds eröffnet!



Hmm kommisch.. bei Foren die nicht gehen.. ist das genauso, dann wir in nem anderen Forum gepostet und gefragt. Wenn diverse wichtige Seiten nicht gehen wird auch sofort ein Ticket geschrieben. Das hat mir WOW nichts zu tun. Aber hauptsache mal was sagen. 

Mir gehen eher solche Leute auf den Wecker, als leute die sinnlose Threads posten, wobei man darüber streiten kann ob die sinnlos sind oder nicht


----------



## Sinza (18. Oktober 2008)

Blizz Foren nu auch down oder was is los?


----------



## Smashing_V (18. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich will zocken! .. Scheiss auf mein RL oder was immer das sein soll ! ...*händezittern* Ich will als erster alle Schlotternächteaufgaben erfüllen und damit dann auf Markt posen ! ... aber Blizz lässt mich nicht .. die wissen das und dissen mich nun ... aaarrrrrggghhh Zocken ... ZOCKEN !!!!


----------



## Skywalker (18. Oktober 2008)

Jaaa...

Hab dasselbe Problem.
Aber es steht doch eindeutig im Anmeldefenster, dass der Login derzeit nicht möglich ist....

Macht Euch mal locker... - Das wird schon wieder...


----------



## mercynew (18. Oktober 2008)

Also da scheint richtig was gebacken zu sein.

Bei Blizzard funktioniert atm gar nichts.

Kein Arsenal, kein Log-In und auch die Foren sind wohl down.

Nicht schön, aber wohl nicht zu ändern.

Und motzt nicht rum, die sind bestimmt am rotieren, dass 
es bald wieder läuft.


----------



## Seratos (18. Oktober 2008)

Reho schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute lest ihr eigentlich irgendetwas?



Ganz ehrlich? nö, hab nur am anfang ein bischen gelesen.


----------



## GodL1ke22 (18. Oktober 2008)

also ich frage mich mittlerweile was habt ihr denn für rechner,bzw für ne internet verbindung, manche beklagen sich wegen lags standbilder usw.
nach dem ich den patch geladen und installiert hatte ging es bei mir genauso flüssig wie vorher keine lags standbilder rein gar nichts

und ja server sind down also warten und nicht flamen bringt rein gar nix


----------



## Tabuno (18. Oktober 2008)

Smashing_V schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich will zocken! .. Scheiss auf mein RL oder was immer das sein soll ! ...*händezittern* Ich will als erster alle Schlotternächteaufgaben erfüllen und damit dann auf Markt posen ! ... aber Blizz lässt mich nicht .. die wissen das und dissen mich nun ... aaarrrrrggghhh Zocken ... ZOCKEN !!!!


xD


----------



## Loca (18. Oktober 2008)

*Hab auch das gleiche Problem!! *


----------



## Nimbe (18. Oktober 2008)

Mal wieder typisch blizzard: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

neuer patch loginserver überlastet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

warum sind diese trottel so blöd???

wenn ein neuer patch kommt MÜSSEN sie damit rechnen das mehr leute  mehr spielen udn so die loginserver mehr beansprucht werden. also MUSS man mehr loginserver zu verfügung stellen, aber dazu sind sie entweder zu blöd oder zu geizig.


laggs ohne ende auch typisch.

die kriegen echt nix auf die reihe, während die loginserver down sind melden sich gerade viele bei war oder ähnliches an.


gms sind auch zum größten teil im urlaub, hab heut seit der früh ticket offen jetz immer noch nicht beantwortet.   

dieser patch is volll versaut blizzard denkt nur noch an die kohle und nicht an die spieler.


ein angefressener wow spieler der die dummheit von blizzard nicht verstehen kann


----------



## Damiane (18. Oktober 2008)

geht doch wieder.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MariaLoreen (18. Oktober 2008)

Nein ist ja auch schwer mal die ersten 2 Seiten zu lesen und dann die Antwort zu kennen.

Heult nicht rum, weil mal 2 Tage aufgrund des Patches vieles schief läuft. Sagt nicht, dass eure Arbeit immer perfekt ist. 
Ich glaube, dass zur Zeit Blizzard "heiß" läuft und alles daran setzt es wieder in Ordnung zu bringen.

Die Kosten für das was ihr hinlegt ist nichts, wenn ich mir die Kosten für andere Spiele anschaue, die nicht annähernd die Leistungen bringen wie WoW.
Und für ein paar Stunden downtime, ist es immer noch nicht raus geschmissenes Geld. 

Also schnappt euch ein Kaffe / Tee oder ne Milch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wartet seelenruhig auf das was kommt. 

Alle haben das Problem, daher wird sich auch der Raid oder die Party verschieben müssen, aber WoW existiert auch morgen noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hoffe ich) 

Schönen 'Abend


----------



## udanda (18. Oktober 2008)

Also langssam aber sicher geht mir Blizz gehörig auff den ****
Seit dem scheiß neuem Patch geht fast garnixx mehr -.-
Das sollte gerade bei so ner großen Spielergemeinde nich vorkommen >.<


----------



## E.d.A. (18. Oktober 2008)

Nun im Prinzip haben alle die hier weinen recht...

Ich persönlich als Dienstleister kann mir auch nicht erlauben von heut auf Morgen meinen Kunden ein Produkt zu verkaufen das nur zu 60% läuft ohne Finanziell entgegen zu wirken.

In dem Fall war wohl der Konzernchef ein wenig zu Geldgierig und wollte unbedingt noch zum Weinachtsgeschäft Umsatz erzielen und hat deswegen den Patch und das Addon so früh ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste rausgebracht... dafür möcht ich ein Lob aussprechen ... das können sich echt nur Konzern Riesen wie Blizzard erlauben... 

so und weiter warten...


----------



## manjari (18. Oktober 2008)

was b1ubb wohl macht wenn der buffed server down geht? o0

Edith sagt: Mittlerweile kommt man nich mal mehr bis zur authentifizierung.. lul sag ich dazu nur. Da hol ich mir lieber en kühles Blondes un schau mir Bildungsfernsehen bei RTL an


----------



## Tabuno (18. Oktober 2008)

Damiane schrieb:


> geht doch wieder..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei mir nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reho (18. Oktober 2008)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> ein angefressener wow spieler der die dummheit von blizzard nicht verstehen kann



niemand zwingt dich weiter zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gabbaerwin (18. Oktober 2008)

EvolutionMoon schrieb:


> Jo habs gleiche problem




kann mich da nur einreihen,nur das es bei mir nicht die iniserver sind,sondern der loginserver^^ nervt nur ab.grad schön olsscool in MC unterwegs dann disko und ich komme nicht mal in game zur char auswahl -.- 
ehrlich macht immer weniger spass das game....weil se nicht wissen wie se die member behalten machen se blöde erfolgsliste klar usw..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuschlor (18. Oktober 2008)

manjari schrieb:


> Post voon solcher imenser Qualität brauchen wir, dickes thx :>



tut mir leid dass ich meine meinung zu dem ganzen hier seh und die etwas gewagter ausdrücke als andere aber es is nunmal so. was bringts wenn 20 tausend user hier schreiben dass sie nicht einloggen können? richtig: GARNICHTS! es nervt nur die buffed server da die dadurch auch absolut überlastet werden!


----------



## Healguard (18. Oktober 2008)

> Sobald wir weitere Informationen dazu haben, wann die Login-Server wieder uneingeschränkt zu Verfügung stehen werden, werden wir es euch wissen lassen. Zuletzt aktualisiert um 17:30 MESZ.
> 
> Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis und möchten uns für entstandene Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen.


´
Ich finde, damit ist alles gesagt. Und ihr bekommt mit Sicherheit auch wieder einen freien Tag geschenkt.

PS: Für die Schlotternachtsaufgaben ist auch morgen sicher noch genug Zeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## E.d.A. (18. Oktober 2008)

Ps server gehn wieda


----------



## Tabuno (18. Oktober 2008)

E.d.A. schrieb:


> Ps server gehn wieda


Bei mir nicht... neiiiiiiiiiiiiiin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reho (18. Oktober 2008)

E.d.A. schrieb:


> Ps server gehn wieda



Tun sie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Oktober 2008)

das die server gehen ist klar , was bringt es dir wenn die Server gehen aber der Login Server down ist eben nix


----------



## Tabuno (18. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir steht (Die Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden dann irgendetwas mit root category id) -.-...


----------



## Latharíl (18. Oktober 2008)

einloggen funzt imma no net...anyway ich genieß meine simpsons...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (18. Oktober 2008)

RL freund is grad bei mir und wollt sich einloggen.
ich hab mich ausgeloggt und wir können und beide nicht mehr einloggen.
(spart euch eure lol pech posts pls)


----------



## Dudeman (18. Oktober 2008)

ne,gehen immer noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (18. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






E.d.A. schrieb:


> Ps server gehn wieda


Die Login-Server sind nur eingeschränkt nutzbar.


----------



## Kokoros (18. Oktober 2008)

JA?!?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MyLordShu (18. Oktober 2008)

Hm, ich bin beim 
"In Realm einloggen"
Und nur ne handvoll Server sind on...
Auf jedenfall mal ich jetzt meine Kritzelein aus der Schule zu ende xD
und hör schön Musik
Frohes Warten


----------



## Hexys (18. Oktober 2008)

meingott ehj könnt ihr nich mal einpaar stunden ohne wow auskommen... echt ehj xD unglaublich wie ihr hier wieder rum snifft^^

haut mal nen porno rein oder was essen...oder ruft eure verlassene familie mal an vielleicht geben sie euch suchtis wieder eintritt in die familien-gemeinde -.-


----------



## lexaone (18. Oktober 2008)

Smashing_V schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ich will zocken! .. Scheiss auf mein RL oder was immer das sein soll ! ...*händezittern* Ich will als erster alle Schlotternächteaufgaben erfüllen und damit dann auf Markt posen ! ... aber Blizz lässt mich nicht .. die wissen das und dissen mich nun ... aaarrrrrggghhh Zocken ... ZOCKEN !!!!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kokoros (18. Oktober 2008)

Garnet die haben nur ne neue Fehlermeldung geschrieben...


----------



## Fonia (18. Oktober 2008)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> RL freund is grad bei mir und wollt sich einloggen.
> ich hab mich ausgeloggt und wir können und beide nicht mehr einloggen.
> (spart euch eure lol pech posts pls)



Lol pech! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (18. Oktober 2008)

kein änderung bei den login server 

stand laut blizz info 18.30---

@fonia überprüff mal dein yuna link^^ bekomm 3 vierenmeldungen ^^


----------



## Peacefighter (18. Oktober 2008)

> Realm News
> 
> 18/10 Login nicht möglich
> Aufgrund von technischen Schwierigkeiten sind unsere Login-Server derzeit nicht imstande, volle Kapazität zu leisten. Wir arbeiten daran, diese Schwierigkeiten so schnell wie möglich zu beheben.
> ...


----------



## Tabuno (18. Oktober 2008)

Hexys schrieb:


> meingott ehj könnt ihr nich mal einpaar stunden ohne wow auskommen... echt ehj xD unglaublich wie ihr hier wieder rum snifft^^
> 
> haut mal nen porno rein oder was essen...oder ruft eure verlassene familie mal an vielleicht geben sie euch suchtis wieder eintritt in die familien-gemeinde -.-


Blizzard meinte bis 17:30 also nach der Bundesliga, aber nein ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (18. Oktober 2008)

Abwarten und Tee trinken,vllt ein Buch lesen damit die Rechtschreibung auch mal besser wird und ihr ein Gefühl für Groß- und Kleinschreibung bekommt,oder sonst was,ausserdem ist Samstag Abend,klar wollen manche nach einer harten Woche auspannen,aber nutzt doch mal die freie Zeit und geht mit Freunden weg statt alle 2 Minuten einen kläglichen Versuch zu starten sich einzulogen.


----------



## Durabrand (18. Oktober 2008)

es geht garnichts aber auch wirklich garnichts...sinnlose posts von wegen es geht wieeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sry bin bissel aufgebracht weil ich frisch 70 bin und seitdem nichtmehr ohne laggs und unterbrechungen zocken kann ^^ 
dsa nervt total vor allem wenn man grade sein lang ersehntes ziel erreicht hat und grade richtig loslegen kann


----------



## Kokoros (18. Oktober 2008)

Hexys schrieb:


> meingott ehj könnt ihr nich mal einpaar stunden ohne wow auskommen... echt ehj xD unglaublich wie ihr hier wieder rum snifft^^
> 
> haut mal nen porno rein oder was essen...oder ruft eure verlassene familie mal an vielleicht geben sie euch suchtis wieder eintritt in die familien-gemeinde -.-




Aha... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Oktober 2008)

Hexys schrieb:


> meingott ehj könnt ihr nich mal einpaar stunden ohne wow auskommen... echt ehj xD unglaublich wie ihr hier wieder rum snifft^^
> 
> haut mal nen porno rein oder was essen...oder ruft eure verlassene familie mal an vielleicht geben sie euch suchtis wieder eintritt in die familien-gemeinde -.-




/sign^^ sprichts mir aus der seele xD


----------



## Reho (18. Oktober 2008)

PC aus und Simpsons gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kokoros (18. Oktober 2008)

Hexys schrieb:


> meingott ehj könnt ihr nich mal einpaar stunden ohne wow auskommen... echt ehj xD unglaublich wie ihr hier wieder rum snifft^^
> 
> haut mal nen porno rein oder was essen...oder ruft eure verlassene familie mal an vielleicht geben sie euch suchtis wieder eintritt in die familien-gemeinde -.-




Aha... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firemagican (18. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht ja auch eine Verschwörung.
RTL bezahlt Blizzard, damit RTL heute Abend bessere Einschaltquoten mit Bohlen bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne mal im Ernst. Find es auch schade, da ich gerade Zeit habe (Nachmittag Bundesliga geguckt^^). Aber was solls...
Es gibt auch ein Leben ohne WoW. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Etotred (18. Oktober 2008)

erst läd man wie ein blöder ein nicht fertigen patch runter , 
dann fliegt man , wenn man mal im game ist , raus 
und kommt nicht mehr rein 
oder 
der server springt gar nicht an ....

kann ich nur mit einem zitat von reich ranicki enden :

'' alles Dreck und Idioten ... ''

ist zwar etwas aus dem zusammenhang gerissen, aber trifft kritisch ^^


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Oktober 2008)

Kokoros schrieb:


> Aha...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sinnloser kannst du nicht posten oder wie .


----------



## Reho (18. Oktober 2008)

Firemagican schrieb:


> Es gibt auch ein Leben ohne WoW.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das sag mal einigen leute hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raveless (18. Oktober 2008)

Tennissen schrieb:


> Oder hat einer von Euch schonmal, um beim Beispiel zu bleiben, sich bei Mister Gates über einen blauen Bildschirm beschwert???
> 
> na also...
> 
> ...



Zahlst du im monat knapp 13 € um Windows zu nutzen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tupac 2 (18. Oktober 2008)

Reho schrieb:


> PC aus und Simpsons gucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




für was pc aus PC AN TV KARTE....... und Simpsons auf dem pc kucken ^^


----------



## lexaone (18. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Lol pech!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 yip so isses xD


----------



## Grinsch1985 (18. Oktober 2008)

ich kann mich nach ca 1stunde warten wieder einlogen


----------



## Tabuno (18. Oktober 2008)

Komisch... Die meisten Leute die flamen haben wenige Posts... das kommt mir verdächtig vor^^


----------



## lexaone (18. Oktober 2008)

Raveless schrieb:


> Zahlst du im monat knapp 13 € um Windows zu nutzen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




who knows?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skywalker (18. Oktober 2008)

Blizz will Euch das Weekend versau´n!!!

Man echt...kommt mal wieder runter!
Ich denke mal die Leuts bei Blizz machen derzeit mehr als den Finger im Hintern rotieren zu lassen

Mir passt´s ja auch nicht, aber was will man machen? - Gar nix!
Evtl. springt ein freier Spieltag raus, weil Wochenende ist.
Und wenn nicht macht Ihr auch nix dagegen...


----------



## Arvina (18. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Jo genau. Sollen doch alle zur Konkurrenz gehen, weil die sind ja sooo viel besser als Blizzard!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich wollte damit sagen, das blizz jez die probs. scho viel besser im griff hat als damals, das war ein lob 


so far


----------



## MariaLoreen (18. Oktober 2008)

ein Wort: Blubb


----------



## Lordofcurrywurst (18. Oktober 2008)

ja isn fetter realmdown hatte gestern so ein komischen bug da war ich in dem strudel zwischen den beiden welten kalimdor azeroth drinne mitm im meer bin da net rausgekommen, support musst ich rufe


----------



## Loewenherz2008 (18. Oktober 2008)

Loginserver sind down


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Oktober 2008)

Oo 14 seiten schon ihr seit verrückt^^


----------



## Raider01 (18. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich habe gerade ein Problem ich kann mich Irgendwie nicht einloggen.
> 
> Bei der Authentifizierung geht es nicht mehr weiter habt ihr auch gerade das problem?


Loginserver sind down.
Tee trinken und abwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (18. Oktober 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> Oo 14 seiten schon ihr seid verrückt^^


www.seidseit.de


----------



## gerome234 (18. Oktober 2008)

Raveless schrieb:


> Zahlst du im monat knapp 13 € um Windows zu nutzen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn du Windows Vista gekauft hast hast du schon was bezahlt und wenn du Office gekauft hast.


----------



## Fonia (18. Oktober 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> @fonia überprüff mal dein yuna link^^ bekomm 3 vierenmeldungen ^^



Echt? ich nicht ^^ sonst klick halt nicht drauf =P kriegst auch kein virus ich hab auf jeden fall keine meldung gekriegt und ich hab das auch über so nen you arme final fantasy char number X dings bums teil gemacht^^


----------



## teroa (18. Oktober 2008)

na fast 4 jahre ist es eigentlich nicht mehr endschuldbar find ich ....
andere lernen in der zeit ihre fehler und andere wiederum nicht ....

aber so ist es nun mal wenn mann geld spart und richtige billig server nutzt.....


----------



## Sinza (18. Oktober 2008)

finds recht witzig dass die Blizzforen auch down sind, naja aber bei den ganzen leuten die nu auf einmal dort ihre neuen Threads aufgemacht haben xD

naja hab eh was anderes vor, um 2 uhr nochmal gucken hoffe dann is blizz weiter

hf & gl


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (18. Oktober 2008)

Die Log-on server und einige Realmpools sind zur zeit nicht verfügbar. Das kennt man iwi von den zeiten vor bc naja wenigstens haben manche das vergbügen durch fehler im bg mit franzosen und spaniern WoW zu spielen. Immer so einer situation etwas positives abgewinnen


----------



## Skywalker (18. Oktober 2008)

Sogar "Loewenherz2008" hats geschnallt das die Server down sind...^^

Nicht persönlich nehmen!!
Ich kennen einen, der genauso heisst!!


----------



## Cybereule (18. Oktober 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> Oo 14 seiten schon ihr seit verrückt^^




Aber selber fast am meisten in diesen Thread schreiben was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clusta (18. Oktober 2008)

Wäh weg mit den Aldi Servern! *Schild hoch halt*


----------



## lexaone (18. Oktober 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> www.seidseit.de




rofl...so isses meine freunde^^

hab ich schön erwähnt dass ich mich nicht einloggen kann?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...sorry musste sein xD


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Oktober 2008)

das errinnert mich an meine D2 Lod zeit^^ da hat blizz auch ewig gebraucht bis der Battlenet server ging^^


----------



## Raheema (18. Oktober 2008)

Bleibt einfach ruhig und seht euch die Seite an kriegt man einen Lachflash http://www.german-bash.org


----------



## uragano (18. Oktober 2008)

Firemagican schrieb:


> Vielleicht ja auch eine Verschwörung.
> RTL bezahlt Blizzard, damit RTL heute Abend bessere Einschaltquoten mit Bohlen bekommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



selbst wenn der pc explodiert würde ich den nicht anklotzen xD


----------



## Nimbe (18. Oktober 2008)

immer noch net on meine güte so schwer kann das doch net sein

das sind profis die müsten von so was verstehn

is warhammer online? xD


----------



## Reho (18. Oktober 2008)

Überlegt mal, was ihr alle hättet machen können in der Zeit wo ihr alle schreibt^^

Ja ich weiss, ich selber auch, aber is nix mehr zu machen^^


----------



## Taroth (18. Oktober 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> na fast 4 jahre ist es eigentlich nicht mehr endschuldbar find ich ....
> andere lernen in der zeit ihre fehler und andere wiederum nicht ....
> 
> aber so ist es nun mal wenn mann geld spart und richtige billig server nutzt.....




Ohje du kannst doch gar net wissen was sie für Server benutzen außerdem nen Technischer Fehler kann dir bei dem besten Produkt passieren. Alos hört endlich auf jedesmal wenn iwas net geht die Foren zu zu spammen und fangt an erwachsen zu werden. Ihr ändert es eh nicht macht das beste aus der Situation. Trinkt ne Kanne Kaffee. Rennt 10 mal ums Haus oder geht mal wieder Duschen was weis ich aber erspart den Leuten die im Forum über wichtige Dinge Diskutieren wollen diese unnötigen Freds und Beiträge

Danke -.-


----------



## Taraluth (18. Oktober 2008)

Also die beste Beschäftigung während der technischen Probleme ist immer noch diese schwachsinnigen posts zu lesen.

By the way, könnt ihr euch auch nicht einloggen????


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. Oktober 2008)

http://search.icq.com/search/selected_img....ist%20besonders


----------



## Keksemacher (18. Oktober 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> na fast 4 jahre ist es eigentlich nicht mehr endschuldbar find ich ....
> andere lernen in der zeit ihre fehler und andere wiederum nicht ....
> 
> aber so ist es nun mal wenn mann geld spart und richtige billig server nutzt.....


denk doch mal nach bevor du schreibst.selbst wenn man teure server kauft gehn die i-wann in die knie und das ist genau gerade der fall ob es billige oder teure server sind weiß ich nicht und du bestimmt auch nicht.rate mal was passiert wenn sich in einer bestimmten zeit tausende von leute einloggen.hmm... da könnte es zu einer überlastung führen egal wie teuer die server waren


----------



## Reho (18. Oktober 2008)

Taraluth schrieb:


> By the way, könnt ihr euch auch nicht einloggen????



Du meinst die Frage doch nicht hoffentlich ernst oder Oo


----------



## manjari (18. Oktober 2008)

geht wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smashing_V (18. Oktober 2008)

Oh my god.... Verbraucherinformation auf Pro 7 .... Simpsons Server auch down ?


----------



## Peacefighter (18. Oktober 2008)

Komme jetzt auch nicht mehr auf die Homepage von wow


----------



## Tabuno (18. Oktober 2008)

Reho schrieb:


> Überlegt mal, was ihr alle hättet machen können in der Zeit wo ihr alle schreibt^^
> 
> Ja ich weiss, ich selber auch, aber is nix mehr zu machen^^


Was hast du denn?^^ Wir haben unseren Postcounter erweitert... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nemth (18. Oktober 2008)

gehört zwar nicht hierher aber weiß jemand wo man monopoly umsonst bekommt^^...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Oktober 2008)

-Aurelien- schrieb:


> http://search.icq.com/search/selected_img....ist%20besonders




lol was bis du für einer ^^ *kann mich auch nicht einlogen habe es nur vergessen das zu sagen xD*


----------



## Blackflash (18. Oktober 2008)

juhu geht wider  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## didik (18. Oktober 2008)

Fonia schrieb:


> Echt? ich nicht ^^ sonst klick halt nicht drauf =P kriegst auch kein virus ich hab auf jeden fall keine meldung gekriegt und ich hab das auch über so nen you arme final fantasy char number X dings bums teil gemacht^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hallo habe mal draufgeklickt kommt meldung crupted gen und web page.gen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pamela1 (18. Oktober 2008)

komm auch nicht rein!


----------



## Maxugon (18. Oktober 2008)

Hust , man ließt den Text an der linke Seite x)


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Oktober 2008)

Nemth schrieb:


> gehört zwar nicht hierher aber weiß jemand wo man monopoly umsonst bekommt^^...



gooooooooooooooooooooooooogle doch einfach da nach


----------



## Evereve (18. Oktober 2008)

Reho schrieb:


> Überlegt mal, was ihr alle hättet machen können in der Zeit wo ihr alle schreibt^^



Ich hab in den letzten 1,5 Std Rinderfiletstückchen mit Sahnesauche und Spätzle + frischem Salat gemacht, zur Nachspeise gabs Vanill- und Schokoeis mit heissen Himbeeren. 
Hat jetzt jmd Hunger bekommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (18. Oktober 2008)

Btw: heut kommt glaub ich auf 20:15 dieses tv total turmspringen auf pro7 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: es geht wieder, wir können weiter rumsuchten... xD


----------



## teroa (18. Oktober 2008)

Keksemacher schrieb:


> denk doch mal nach bevor du schreibst.selbst wenn man teure server kauft gehn die i-wann in die knie und das ist genau gerade der fall ob es billige oder teure server sind weiß ich nicht und du bestimmt auch nicht.rate mal was passiert wenn sich in einer bestimmten zeit tausende von leute einloggen.hmm... da könnte es zu einer überlastung führen egal wie teuer die server waren





mhmh gibt mmorpgs da sinfd an die 20000 leute druff und die loguinserver kacken net ab oder die server...
und bessere server halten bei weitem mehr aus als blizzserver.....


----------



## Cybereule (18. Oktober 2008)

Evereve schrieb:


> Ich hab in den letzten 1,5 Std Rinderfiletstückchen mit Sahnesauche und Spätzle + frischem Salat gemacht, zur Nachspeise gabs Vanill- und Schokoeis mit heissen Himbeeren.
> Hat jetzt jmd Hunger bekommen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab jetzt wirklich Hunger...Rezept need gib dir 1000 Dkp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winterzauber (18. Oktober 2008)

Das ist bei jedem im moment steht sogar auf der wow seite das der Login server nicht genügend kapazität aufweist allerdings schon seit über ne stunde und jetzt geht nicht mal die page mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit 18:54 jetzt gehts bei mir wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akaryu (18. Oktober 2008)

Gibs für sowas nicht diesen eine besonderen Thread?

Aber 15 Seiten sin zu wenig. Ab wie vielen Posts fängt der die Datenbank vom Buffedserver eigentlich an, schrott zu gehen?^^


----------



## Athelloren (18. Oktober 2008)

Pamela schrieb:


> komm auch nicht rein!



Teldrassil geht wieder


----------



## Kitersurfer (18. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So Leute also ihr wollt die Wahrheit???

Es ist ein terrorangriff von WOW terroristen  die EUCH NUR EUCH  den samstag abend vermiesen wollen, und deswegen mal wow  gedownt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun mal im ernst.. 
ist doch normal das ab und an was nicht so lauft wie es sollte?? jede weiterentwicklung bringt probs. mit sich, aber vermutlich  koennen es eeehhh alle besser als die leute von Blizz..
denkt mal an die schönen stunden die ihr in der wow welt verbracht habt ohne probleme und irgendwelchen  ausfällen.
Seit nicht so ARROGANT  so ein Game mit der Komplexität zu Progn ist eine  tolle leistung und auch die 13€ronchen im monat sicherlich wert.


Ich kann dazu nur sagen ABWARTENNNNN  relaxt euch ein wenig.... is echt schlimm aber tv brauchts nicht einfach hier im forum lesen besser als  Mario Barth die posts hier echt witzig..


Salute  Kitesurfer


----------



## -Aurelien- (18. Oktober 2008)

Take it eaaaaaaaaaaaaaasy *sing*

http://search.icq.com/search/selected_img....ist%20besonders


----------



## KArzzor (18. Oktober 2008)

Wuhu
ich komme wieder rein, vieleicht geht es jetzt wieder!


----------



## inphyx (18. Oktober 2008)

JUUHHHUUUU bin wieder drin ^^


----------



## Skywalker (18. Oktober 2008)

Gute Idee @ Evereve...

Hört sich verdammt gut an...
Werd´mir auch mal was anständiges bruzzeln gehn^^

Vor ´ner Stunde wird wohl eh nix mehr laufen...


----------



## Delwod (18. Oktober 2008)

Skullzigg schrieb:


> ne, mit twinks kann ich mich einloggen


 ja das kannst du zwar aber auch in die instans vor allen in der gleichen?


----------



## uragano (18. Oktober 2008)

mmmh schade...es geht wieder...grade jetzt das hier interessant wird xD


----------



## Fonia (18. Oktober 2008)

joa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ein misst


----------



## Morbusdei (18. Oktober 2008)

alleria ist gerade wieder abgeschmiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## attake (18. Oktober 2008)

jo alleria down -_-


----------



## Graugon (18. Oktober 2008)

Keine Ahnung was grad los ist aber ich hänge seid 15 min im Anmeldebildschirm vom AV fest, Realmpool Blutdurst mal wieder... -.-

Fuck Blizzard !!!!


----------



## uragano (18. Oktober 2008)

Gilneas läuft wie geschmiert...ham den reiter ohne discos 5x gelegt...jetzt kann ich befriedigt off gehen^^


----------



## Malafazio (18. Oktober 2008)

also Destromath ist gerade down seit 30 minuten.....oh mann und gerade stand BT an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(((


----------



## Steipilz (18. Oktober 2008)

ich komm mit meinem chara mit dem ich in ner inze augeloggt habe auch nicht mehr rein, es kommt die meldung dass keine instanz-server on seien... spiele auf tirion.


----------

